# All in one PC - geschäftlich oder auch privat?



## JMRiehm (17. Januar 2014)

*All in one PC - geschäftlich oder auch privat?*

Hi Leute,

in unserer kleinen Firma werden die Rechner ausgetauscht und es kommt ein neuer Server und die Empfehlung für die Arbeitsplätze waren Lenovo "All in one" PCs.
Im Prinzip ganz geschickt. Platzsparend , nett, neu...

Da mein privater Rechner langsam ins Mittelalter abtriftet
(Miditower, Win7 64bit, Intel i5 750 2,67GHz, 4 GB Ram, 1 TB Festplatte normale Umdrehungen, Graka: GTX 550 ti)
habe ich mir überlegt, auch einen All in one PC zuzulegen.

Die meiste Leistung bräuchte ich für Spiele:
Ich spiele gerne Risen (Risen 3 wenn es mal kommt), ein paar Actionspiele z.B. Crysis 3 oder auch The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim oder Metro 2033 - das ist so die Richtung.

Bisher habe ich einen Miditower gekauft und nach 2-3 Jahren dann die Graka ausggetauscht und dann läuft er nochmals 2-3 Jahre. Dann war immer Schluss und nach 4-6 Jahren muss einfach ein neuer PC her.

Lohnt sich dann noch ein all in one PC?
Oder ist es besser einen kleinen Tower zu haben, z.B. wegen dem Austausch der Grafikkarte?


Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2014)

Meine persönlichen Präferenzen würden gegen ein All in One System sprechen. Eben wegen Aufrüstbarkeit. Das ist aber immer eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenzen. Zudem keiner Dir die zukünftigen Hardwarevorraussetzungen gewisser Spiele sagen kann, die irgendwann mal in 2-3 Jahren released werden.


----------



## svd (17. Januar 2014)

Dein Prozessor ist noch okay. Gönn dir einfach eine neue Grafikkarte, Radeon R9 270X bis R9 280X/GTX 770.

Die All-in-One PCs haben meist Notebooktechnik verbaut. Das macht sie langsamer als einen Tower. Und statt Aufrüsten gibt's nur Austauschen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2014)

Jo, die Grafikleistung bei den All in One ist sehr bescheiden, und Platz für ein PC-Gehäuse sollte man doch an sich problemlos haben, wenn man nen Ort hat, an dem auch ein All In One-PC Platz hätte ^^  zudem hast Du bei den AIO immer das Problem: wenn mal was defekt ist, muss das ganze Ding reklamiert werden, und wenn nach der Garantiezeit was richtig kaputt ist, kann man den quasi wegwerfen.

 Neue Grafikkarte in den PC, vlt. weiter 4GB RAM, dann rennt Dein PC auch für aktuelle Spiele wieder sehr gut. Für den Alltag wäre eine SSD auch eine Sache, die den PC "gefühlt" deutlich schneller macht.


----------



## Lunica (17. Januar 2014)

Bei den "kompakten" All in One Geräten (Richtung iMac) kannst du meist das gesamte Ding schon bei einem kleinsten Fehler in die Tonne werfen.
Und kleine Schäden - Also Verschleißteile lassen sich sehr schwer austauschen bzw. sind gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen und meistens noch dazu maßlos überteuert.

Der  Aufbau von herkömmlichen PCs (Mini,Micro,Full-ATX) hat schon einen enormen Vorteil.



> Oder ist es besser einen kleinen Tower zu haben



Ja klar.
So einen  hier zum Beispiel.

Bitfenix Prodigy 
http://www.descamps.org/tonymacx86/bitfenix_prodigy_1/GED_prodigy_left01.JPG


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2014)

naja, mir erschließt sich eh der Sinn eines solchen Systems nicht in anbetracht dessen, das man eine CPU ohne Grafikeinheit eher selten ist und auch sonst so alles auf dem MB ist
Alleine man hat eine Minimale Platzersparniss, aber in anbetracht dessen das an einem Schreibtisch relativ viel Platz ist ...

ich würde wirklich sagen, das man eigentlich fast immer mit einem eigenen System besser fährt


----------



## JMRiehm (17. Januar 2014)

Ich merke schon, das die Tendenz gegen die AIO Apparate ist - jedenfalls bei meinem privaten PC.

Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich - gestern und heute waren in unserer kleinen Firma 2 EDV-Berater da - was der erste jetzt wollte...
Er hat gleich gesagt, wir sollten unsere PCs wegtun und gegen Lenovo AIO-Geräte austauschen - mit denen hat er gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Der zweite EDV-Berater von heute kam gar nicht auf die Idee mit den AIO-Geräten und war sogar fast nur schwer dahin zu bewegen.
Er hätte uns kleine PCs empfohlen, (30x30x10 cm) die man unter den Monitor stellt oder daneben...

Privat denke ich ist die Geschichte mit dem AIO erledigt - mache ich nicht!

Und was könnt ihr mir für unsere Firma raten (mit 1 Server und 2 PCs)?
Wollte der erste Berater eher nur was teures verkaufen oder warum hat er gezielt die AIO-PCs hervorgehoben?

Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## Lunica (17. Januar 2014)

> Und was könnt ihr mir für unsere Firma raten (mit 1 Server und 2 PCs)?



1 Server und 2 PCs?
Welches Aufgabengebiet?
Wozu der Server bei 2 PCs?
Wird das ein VPN Server oder welchen Verwendungszweck soll der erfüllen?
Als Backup-Client kannst du dir auch ein höherwertiges NAS kaufen bzw. die zwei PCs gegenseitig spiegeln.
Je nach Internetleitung bzw. Datenaufkommen kann man das aber auch auf einen externen WAN-Server verlagern. (Also de facto in eine Cloud auslagern).

Es gibt etliche Möglichkeiten. Die optimale kann man aber nur herausfinden wenn man den genauen Verwendungszweck und das Datenaufkommen kennt.
Auch die benötigte Datenintegrität ist ein wichtiger Punkt.
Online Banking und Ebay sowie Paypal etc. wäre ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt. 

usw. usf.



> Wollte der erste Berater eher nur was teures verkaufen oder warum hat er gezielt die AIO-PCs hervorgehoben?



*AIO sind nicht Grundsätzlich schlecht. *Aber der einzige Vorteil liegt nun mal in der Platzersparnis und wenn du genug Platz hast für einen Tower (Mini-Micro-Full ATX) dann gibt es keinen Grund sich für ein AIO Gerät zu entscheiden.
AIO samt 3 Jahre vor Ort Garantie wäre kein Problem. Bei 2 Jahren "bring in" aber eher nicht zu empfehlen.
Beispiel: Nach 2 Jahren und 3 Tagen geht dir ein LCD Panelabschnitt hinüber und somit kannst das gesamte Ding wegwerfen.
Bei herkömmlichen Systemen kaufst du dir einfach einen neuen Monitor im nächstgelegenen IT Geschäft.
AIO Geräte haben noch dazu eine Netzteil-Schwachstelle. Das verstaubt und der kleine Quirl schaufelt danach kaum noch Frischluft durch die Ritzen.
Herkömmliche Netzteile haben einen 120-140 mm Quirl und größere Auslässe; sind in der Praxis auch wesentlich robuster.
Je nach Aufgabengebiet kann man herkömmliche Desktops fast lautlos realisieren. Das geht bei AIO schon mal gar nicht.
Die haben eine Belüftung wie ein Notebook. Ein wenig Last und die Lüfter drehen hoch.
SSD samt Festplatte ist bei AIO auch nur per Spagat realisierbar ... Nein nein. AIO sind genauso unflexibel wie Laptops oder Tablets.

Für manche vollkommen ausreichend. Für andere absolut unpassend.

Hier AIO iMAC Test von ifixit
Repair Score: 3/10
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iMac+Intel+21.5-Inch+EMC+2544+Teardown/11936/

Bei dem Ding könnte man nicht mal einen verbogenen/defekten USB Port durch einen Adapter ersetzen.
Da müsste man quasi schon mit dem Lötkolben ran.
Nein - Das ist für mich kein Arbeitsgerät.

.


----------



## JMRiehm (17. Januar 2014)

Bisher hatten wir 2 PCs. Einer lief als Server mit gespiegelten Platten. Als Server deshalb, weil zusätzlich 2 Außenstellen drauf zu greifen müssen.
Deshalb ist der Server, der gleichzeitig auch als Arbeitsplatz verwendet wird, immer 24h am Tag gelaufen.

Auf dem Server liegt ein Dokumentenmanagement mit insgesamt locker 50-100 GB an Daten.
Auf dem zweiten Rechner liegen 5 GB an Excel-Dateien (außerhalb des DMS).
D.h. auf zwei Rechnern lagen Daten. Alles durcheinandern...
Gesichert wurde nur der Server auf eine über USB angestöpselte Festplatte (ich glaube mit Acronis)

Dann ist beim Server das MB kaputt gegangen und die Panik war groß, wie man jetzt alles wieder zum Laufen bekommt.
Bisher wurde alles von Bekannten und Verwandten gehändelt, die sich mit EDV auskennen...
Und dann hat keiner mehr gewusst, welche Daten wo liegen.
Zusätzlich wurde bekannt, das eine Festplatte nicht mehr richtig funktioniert - aber keiner hat es gemerkt.
Oder nicht gewußt, was da los ist...

Also war der Plan, einen Server anzuschaffen, der auch für einen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist.
Und damit auch endlich mal alles zentral liegt und gesichert werden kann.
Die Serverfestplatten sollen wohl stabiler sein als normale Standardplatten in einem PC, den man z.B. für 800 EUR bei Alternate bestellt.
Dort soll die Sicherung dann über Bänder oder angestöpselte USB-Festplatten erfolgen (beides hat wohl Vor- und Nachteile).

VPN-Server - keine Ahnung was das ist...

Die Idee war auch, ein kleines Systemhaus zu beauftragen, der alles aufbaut, installiert und über einen Wartungsvertrag dann verpflichtet ist, regelmäßig zu schauen, ob alles in Ordnung ist.
Wir können uns nicht mit der EDV beschäftigen, weil wir alle schaffen müssen.
Die EDV muss da sein und funktionieren - dazu soll uns ein Systemhaus verhelfen.

Ich will den zwei Beratern aber auch nicht hilflos ausgeliefert sein, denn die können mir das Blaue von Himmel erzählen und ich kann es nicht einschätzen, da ich wenig Ahnung von der Hardware habe...

Online Banking wird auch gemacht. Ebay, Paypal uns sowas nicht.

Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## Lunica (17. Januar 2014)

> Als Server deshalb, weil zusätzlich 2 Außenstellen drauf zu greifen müssen.



Über LAN (Lokal) oder WAN (Internet) ?



> D.h. auf zwei Rechnern lagen Daten. Alles durcheinandern...



Ja das ist nicht optimal.



> Also war der Plan, einen Server anzuschaffen, der auch für einen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist.



Guter Plan.



> Die Serverfestplatten sollen wohl stabiler sein als normale Standardplatten in einem PC, den man z.B. für 800 EUR bei Alternate bestellt.



Es gibt Platten die expliziet für 24 Stunden Betrieb zertifiziert sind.
Zum Beispiel die WD Red Serie.



> Dort soll die Sicherung dann über Bänder oder angestöpselte USB-Festplatten erfolgen



Bänder nimmt man eigentlich nur noch bei sehr sehr großen Datenmengen die sehr sehr günstig gesichert werden müssen.
Ansonsten haben Bänder keinerlei Vorteile. (Eher Nachteile).
Bei paar hundert Gigabyte an Daten lohnt sich das überhaupt nicht.
Bei der Bandsicherung fängt man erst ab etlichen Terabyte an zu kalkulieren.

USB Platten Jaein.
Das geht mit einer guten Backup-Software die mehrfache Integritätsprüfungen durchführt.
Grundsätzlich kein Problem; muss aber richtig eingerichtet werden.

Ansonsten wenn es sich um einen reinen "Server" handelt greift man noch immer üblicherweise zu einem dedizierten Raid Controller und zieht ZUSÄTZLICH noch ein weiteres Backup auf einen externen Datenträger oder noch besser falls das Büro abfackelt; man spielt das Backup zeitgleich auf einen externen Server außer Haus.



> VPN-Server - keine Ahnung was das ist...



Du wählst dich quasi in dein Firmennetzwerk ein und bekommst eine explizite Leitung samt Diensten (VPN Tunnel).
Kannst also von überall "Internet" auf dein Firmennetzwerk  zugreifen.


----------



## JMRiehm (17. Januar 2014)

Die Außenstellen greifen per Laptop über das Internet zu. 
Zukünftig ist es wohl "getunnelt" - ein VPN-Ding am Server und an den Laptops dann eine Gegeneinrichtung (oder so ähnlich).
Das würde das Systemhaus auch für uns einrichten.
Aktuell ist der Zugriff wohl eher ungesichert... Kommt wohl vor, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Danke für den Hinweis mit der WD Red Serie.
Nächste Woche kommen die Angebote für den Server und alles andere.
Dann kann ich mal schauen, ob die Festplatte dort explizit genannt wird.

ERGÄNZUNG:
Der Techniker heute sagte, das er beim Server ein Raid 3 einbauen würde.
Damit ist dann auf dem Server alles doppelt aber auf drei Festplatten verteilt.

Bandsicherung hat er als Vorteil genannt, das man dann jeden Monat ein Band auf die Seite legen kann, falls man mal auf eine Datensicherung älteren Datums zurückgreifen muss.

---

OK, dann haben wir jetzt keinen VPN-Server.
Und der Server der neu kommt, wird dann aber einer sein.



Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## Lunica (17. Januar 2014)

> Bandsicherung hat er als Vorteil genannt, das man dann jeden Monat ein Band auf die Seite legen kann, falls man mal auf eine Datensicherung älteren Datums zurückgreifen muss.



Ja gut, das geht per Festplatte aber auch. Da erstellt man einfach einen zusätzlichen einmaligen  "Full-Backup-Container-Auftrag".
Auf den kann man auch jederzeit zurückgreifen.

Einziger Vorteil wäre das das Band in der Zwischenzeit (Lager) nicht im Betrieb ist und die Festplatte jedoch schon.
Da die Festplatte aber zusätzlich nochmal gesichert wird sehe ich da kein Problem.

Wenn ich die Sicherung nur auf einem Band habe dann ist das keinesfalls ausreichend.
Müssten also schon zwei Bänder sein.

Wie gesagt - Kann man drehen und wenden wie man will. Wichtig ist das Daten mindestens! doppelt vorhanden sind auf unterschiedlichen Festplatten bzw. "Datenträgern"  und noch besser an unterschiedlichen Orten sowie abgekoppelt vom restlichen Netzwerk.

Und das System von dem das Backup stammt (Also Server) - Das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte. Der sollte auf keinen Fall als "Client" verwendet werden sondern wirklich expliziet als Server fungieren.
Auf dem Ding wird nichts; absolut nichts anderes als die Server/Backupfunktionalität bereit gestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

Also, der "Berater" verdient halt an den AIO sicher mehr als an Standard-PC, ist vermutlich auch Lenovo Service-Partner, da erscheint mir der zweite Berater als seriöser  

 AIO haben halt den Vorteil, dass Du bis auf das Stromkabel kabellos auskommen kannst (kabeloses Maus+Tastaturset + WLAN) und kaum mehr Stellplatz brauchst, den ein Monitor sowieso braucht. VIELLEICHT ist der erste Berater auch total von diesen Vorteilen überzeugt - aber ich denke eher, dass er (zumindest AUCH) einfach mehr daran verdienen kann...


----------



## JMRiehm (18. Januar 2014)

Die zwei Monitore (21,5 oder 22") sind ja bereits da, sowie Tastatur und Maus (wobei man das auch mal neu kaufen kann - sieht schon inzwischen ein bisschen schäbig aus...)

Einen Mini Slim PC hinzustellen wäre ja kein Problem, z.B.: Mini Slim SSD/USB 3.0-Spezial AMD E350 2x 1,6Ghz, 4GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Man muss nur aufpassen, das die Anschlüsse zum Monitor passen, aber das sollte kein Problem sein.

Ich denke auch, das diese Beraterfirmen die Arbeits-PCs einrichten, auch wenn ich sie z.B. über Alternate oder amazon kaufen würde.
Vielleicht haben sie ein paar Ausreden, das es besser gewesen wäre, die PCs bei ihnen zu kaufen...

Den Server liefern sie ja auf jeden Fall - das Ding muss gut sein und da will ich auch dann einen Profi die Entscheidung treffen lassen!

Ich muss mal die Angebote mit den Vorschlägen und den Preisen abwarten.

Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## JMRiehm (9. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich habe nun zwei Angebote für Server, 2 PCs Sicherungen usw.bekommen
Einer liegt bei 12 TEUR, der andere bei 8 TEUR - aber erstmal egal!

Angebot 1 - Server:
Dort sind 4 Festplatten als RAID System eingebaut: IBM HDD 300GB 10K SAS 2,5 SFF

Angebot 2- Server:
Dort ist nur 1 eingebaut: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB SATA 600 Schnittstelle S-ATA 6 GB/s 7200 RPM Cache 64 MB / 3,5"

Die hier im Thread vorgeschlagene WD Red Serie hat eine Geschwindigkeit von nur 5.600 - ist also die langsamste.

Welche Festplatte wäre jetzt für den Server gut?

SAS und SATA - das dürfte wohl kein großer Unterschied sein...

Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

Für Server würde ich am ehesten eine "Green" nehmen. Auf den Speed kommt bei Servern ja nun wirklich nicht an, eher auf Strombedarf und Zuverlässigekeit.


 Aber IBM-Festplatten? Ist das ein alter gebrauchter?? ^^


----------



## JMRiehm (9. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für Server würde ich am ehesten eine "Green" nehmen. Auf den Speed kommt bei Servern ja nun wirklich nicht an, eher auf Strombedarf und Zuverlässigekeit.
> 
> 
> Aber IBM-Festplatten? Ist das ein alter gebrauchter?? ^^


 
Nö ,alles nagelneu:
IBM Server als Tower
1 Xeon 4C Proz., 16 GB RAM, 900 GB netto FP mit Raid 5.
IBM ExpressSeller Server x3100M4

Der andere Server heißt:
Acer Server Altos T110 F3 Win 2012 Tower Intel Xeon E3-1220v3 , 8 GB RAM DDR3 1600MHz ECC, 1 TB SATA 7,2K

Ich dachte, das die Geschwindigkeit bei den Festplatten beim Server gut ist.
Je schneller, desto eher erhalte ich Abfragen aus der Datenbank zurück.
Wenn ich bei uns aktuell eine Volltextsuche mache, kann das je nachdem gut 1-2 Minuten dauern.
Ist die FP schneller, dann sollte doch auch die Suche schneller gehen - gesucht wird ja in einer Indexdatei, die wohl gelesen werden muss.

Morgen um 13.30 habe ich einen Termin mit der Firma mit dem Acer Server Altos...

Aber die Entscheidung wird sich noch hinziehen - nur nichts überstürzen!

Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2014)

JMRiehm schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das die Geschwindigkeit bei den Festplatten beim Server gut ist.
> Je schneller, desto eher erhalte ich Abfragen aus der Datenbank zurück.


 
nja, aber wenn ein Server die ganze Zeit läuft, dann ist es halt günstig wenn die Festplatte in den Ökomodus geht


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

wie viel GB brauchst Du denn?


 Bei den Festplatten isses halt so: so ca 100MB/s wäre üblich - wenn Du da nun zB 60GB durchsuchst, dauert das halt 60*1000 / 100 = 600 Sekunden, also 10 Minuten. Wenn es wiederum nur um eine Index-Datei geht, dann spielt der Festplattenspeed sicher keine Rolle. Dutzende Seiten "nur Text" sind ja nur einige Kilobyte. Was da lange dauert ist das eigentliche Suchen, und da ist dann eher die CPU wichtig.


----------



## JMRiehm (9. Februar 2014)

Ok,

100MB/s.
Die Indexdatei wird pro Jahr angelegt und enthält mehr oder weniger den gesamten Text der Schriftstücke.
Ich kann vom mir zu Hause nicht auf den Server zugreifen, aber ich schätze die Datei mal locker auf mindestens 5-10 GB.
10 GB wären dann knapp 1-2 Minuten. Das wäre schon lange...
Aber mit 7200 immer noch schneller als mit 5400 Umdrehungen.

Ok, Festplatte - Ökomodus - habe ich verstanden.
Denn schließlich ist da mal auch bestimmt vom Tag mal 10 Stunden Ruhe, wo keiner was macht...

Aber Raid wäre schon wichtig bei einem Server, oder?
Oder 1 FP und jeden Tag sichern - ich weiß nicht ob das ausreicht...

Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

JMRiehm schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> 100MB/s.
> Die Indexdatei wird pro Jahr angelegt und enthält mehr oder weniger den gesamten Text der Schriftstücke.
> ...


 eine mit 5400 ist nicht unbedingt wirklich viel schneller "pro Sekunde" als eine mit 7200. Auf keinen Fall wird es so sein, dass die 7200er es zB in einer Minute schafft und die 5400er doppelt so lange braucht.

 Aber wieviel GB brauchst Du denn nun ca INSGESAMT ? vlt wäre ja eine SSD die bessere Wahl



> Aber Raid wäre schon wichtig bei einem Server, oder?
> Oder 1 FP und jeden Tag sichern - ich weiß nicht ob das ausreicht


 Das RAID, was Du meinst, ist ja an sich nix anderes als eine Sicherung, nur dass sie halt STÄNDIG "spiegelt". Wenn man es aber wirklich sicher machen will, MUSS man auch GANZ woanders sichern. Ein PC kann mit Pech auch mal komplett Hopps gehen, also beide Platten, die drin sind.


----------



## JMRiehm (9. Februar 2014)

Momentan dürften wir bei ca. insgesamt 300-400 GB an Daten sein. Pro Jahr werden wohl 50 GB dazukommen.
Ich denke eine SSD ist zu teuer.
Eine SSHD wäre toll für den Server - günstig aber bestimmte Sachen laufen schneller.

Und sichern - mir ist es eigentlich egal, wie gesichert wird.
Die eine Firma hat Festplatten vorgeschlagen, die man direkt in den Server stecken kann.
Jeden Tag wechseln usw. und eine pro Monat oder alle 6 Monate generell auf die Seite legen.
Dazu zusätzlich ein Raid 5 - im Server drinnen.

Der andere hat nur 1 FP im Server vorgeschlagen und hat dann Sticks als Sicherungsmedium aufgeführt.
Was anderes konnte ich auf dem Angebot nicht finden!
Dazu Sicherungssoftware von Langmaier Backup & Server + Tandberg Data RDX Laufwerk mit 1 TB Kassette.
Also doch ein Bandlaufwerk für die Sicherung
Für was jetzt die Sticks  gut sind - keine Ahnung!? 

Sticks gehen mit Sicherheit auch - aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das der mit der einen FP im Server und den Sticks versucht eine kostengünstige Lösung anzubieten.

Und der mit dem Raid 5 -System und den reinsteckbaren Festplatten beim Server für die Sicherung.
Der schaut nicht auf die Kosten, sondern darauf das alles perfekt läuft.
Oder er schaut auf den Umsatz - und die erste Lösung mit einer FP und Sticks ist völlig ausreichend!

Ich glaube irgendwie bald keinem von den beiden mehr...

Sicherung per Bandlaufwerk oder Festplatten... ich werde noch irre... 

Beste Grüße
JMR


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

Sticks reichen ja gar nicht, wenn man mehrere hunderte GB an Daten hat. externe HDDs, ja - aber Sticks? ^^


 vlt kann Rabowke aber mehr sagen, ich kenn mich nicht speziell mit Servern aus


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2014)

wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, das wenn man auf eine Externe HDD speichert die auch immer nach der Sicherung abzuschalten


----------



## JMRiehm (10. Februar 2014)

Ich lasse mich jetzt mal morgen überraschen, was der Techniker mit den 4 32GB Sticks will - verstehe ich auch nicht.
Ansonsten wird nichts überstürzt - in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft!
Das Ding (Server) soll ja schließlich dann mal 5-6 Jahre ohne Probleme laufen!

Viele Grüße
JMR


----------



## JMRiehm (10. Februar 2014)

Ok, der Termin ist rum, ich habe es verstanden und die Bestellung ging dann mündlich bereits raus!

Server:
Der Server hat 2 Festplatten mit jeweils 1 TB.
Diese werden gespiegelt über ein *Software-*Raid.

Es gibt einen Einschub intern (Tandberg RDX-Laufwerk).
Damit wird gesichert, jeweils auf ein Cartride mit 500Gb oder 1 TB Kapazität (je nachdem wieviel Daten wir haben).
Auf dem Cartridge wird eine Vollsicherung gemacht und dann inkrementell nur die Änderungen auf die Sticks (pro Wochentag 1 Stick).
Ich habe mir gewünscht, das die Teilsicherungen auch direkt auf das Cartridge laufen, dann dann muss man nur noch 1 x pro Woche diese Cartridge austauschen.
Bei jedem Wechsel wird automatisch eine Vollsicherung angelegt und dann täglich inkrementiell gespeichert, bis die Cartridge wieder ausgetauscht wird.

Der Server hat 8 GB RAM (sollte ausreichen für Office Aufgaben) und ist wohl schnell genug.

Der Router arbeitet mit 100 MBit. Ich wollte 1.000MBit. Aber der Verkäufer sagte mit, das bei reinen Office-Arbeiten (und auch Dateien bis 5MB Größe), die 100 MBit als Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit ausreichend sind. 1.000 bräuchten wir nicht.

Eine USV wurde nicht angeboten, habe ich aber auf jeden Fall mitbestellt. Preis liegt wohl um die 300-500 EUR.
Wenn schon ein neuer Server kommt, dann will ich auch, das er nicht einfach ausgeht, falls mal Stromschwankungen sein sollten...

Bin gespannt - am 14. März (und evtl. 15. März Samstag) wird alles aufgebaut, Daten übernommen und installiert...

Beste Grüße
JMR


----------

